# Diving With Legends Book and Watch



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Introducing the Diving With Legends DOXA SUB 1200T HRV

 This is a limited Edition watch to commemorate the release of the Diving With Legends book

 A watch and a special hardbacked book, signed by almost all of the legends will be given to each legend who contributed to the book.

 Here are the details..... 

 









 The Diving With Legends SUB is a special edition SUB 1200T HRV with DWL logo on the dial and engraved caseback. It is limited to only 99 watches. Each contributing legend will receive a watch and DOXA will retain a number for internal use as it is such a unique edition. This means that the number available to the public is expected to be less than 70.

 Please note the image shown above is a mockup of the watch. Images of the real watch will be shown as soon as the first one is available. However, the mock up is a very real representation of what the dial will be like.

 The price of the watch is US$1790 plus shipping. The DWL SUB will not be ready for dispatch until late February / early March. Each watch will come with a special edition of the DWL hardback book complete with a facsimile of the signature page bound into the book. Here is the order link.

  https://www.doxasub.com/Order/order.aspx?ID=193

 









 The book is 342 pages and contains chapters by a number of diving legends including Stan Waterman, Zale Parry, Richie Kohler, John Chatterton, Ralph Wilbanks, David Trotter......









 
The stories are a mix of adventure, discovery, record dives and fantastic achievements in the underwater world and is a must have for anyone interested in adventure or diving. The book is to be released in paperback at US$49 plus shipping. It will not have the legends signature page facsimile. 

 I had planned to box the books and use media mail as I did with the DOXA book, but my time for doing this is now very limited so I will use the US mail Priority shipping and charge US$11 for Shipping and packing.

 I have not decided whether I will release the book in hardback to the general public. It is expensive and I doubt many people will buy it but as a special thanks to the support by the forum members I will make available a number of them to forum members for US$59 plus US$11 for shipping. 

 NOTE. I cannot accept credit cards but will accept checks or money orders. If people want to pay by Paypal then please add another $2.50. 

 Another thing to note about the book. It may actually end up a very limited edition. I am printing this myself. I no longer have the time to distribute it or market it or do anything with it. I am rarely at home and depending on when you order it, you may not get it for up to 2 months. That's one of the reasons I will probably only promote it on a few forums. I will sign those ordered by forum members. 

 The other bad news for those outside of the USA is that if you want it, it can cost up to US$35 for shipping, depending on where you live. I won't know the cost until I box one and take it to the post office. Overseas books will be the last to ship.

 For details on how to order the book, please send an email to 

 [email protected]

The watch and book will be released at the Our World Underwater dive show in Chicago on Saturday 20th February at 4PM in one of the large seminar rooms. 

 Confirmed legends who will be there

 Stan Waterman
 Howard and Michele Hall
 David Trotter
 Leigh Bishop
 Richie Kohler
 Dan Crowell
 Martha Watkins Gilkes
 Ralph Wilbanks
 Paul Oberle

 Myself and DOXA will be there to present the book and watches

 Should be a heck of a day 

Pete


----------



## Geoffrey (Mar 7, 2006)

Wow and Wow again. Congratulations Doc this
all looks great. I can only imagine all the hard work you've put into this effort but never mind
it's all going to be fantastic. I've got my order in and I can hardly wait.
Cheers
Geoffrey
:-!:-!:-!


----------



## Dawg182 (Feb 14, 2006)

*Looks Great ... and +1 on a hardcover book.*

Wow Doc, the watch and book look fantastic! If you decide to make a hardcover book available to forum members, please put me down for one and let me know whenever payment is required. Thanks Doc!
- Dawg182


----------



## Ronsroom1 (Apr 8, 2009)

If I still lived in Chicago, I could meet you there, but alas no more cutting grass or having to deal with the snow and ice. I do however miss friends and the food and bakeries. Hope it's a great show. Ron


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Spectacular Pete!!!


----------



## siggy (Jun 2, 2006)

Nice one Pete, great tie in with Doxa.

regards

siggy


----------



## Graeme (Feb 11, 2006)

Well done Pete, the watch looks great and the book looks amazing!!! Can't wait to get a copy, :-!

Regards
Graeme


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Graeme said:


> Well done Pete, the watch looks great and the book looks amazing!!! Can't wait to get a copy, :-!
> 
> Regards
> Graeme


Graeme,

you are my unsung hero. :-!

You did the logo and all the cool little divers etc in the book. I will send you one of the ultra rare books with the actual signed sheet of the legends. Least I could do.

Seriously big thanks

Pete


----------



## diverdown (Feb 14, 2006)

Great Job Pete.... Unfortunately the special edition watch is not in the budget, but I'm definitely in for one of the hardcovers to go right next to my Doxa book.

~S


----------



## doc3341 (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats Pete!


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

Wow, the DWL 1200T looks very cool


----------



## Graeme (Feb 11, 2006)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Graeme,
> 
> you are my unsung hero. :-!
> 
> ...


WOW Thanks a lot Pete!!!!!!!!!!!!! :-!


----------



## 70monte (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow, nice watch. Makes me wish I had waited on the 1200T SR. I definately want one of the signed hardcover books though.

Wayne


----------



## THOR (Feb 20, 2006)

I wasn't going to do this, but then with that "free" project aware figured into the equation (thanks to Ty for finagling that from Doxa), I couldn't help myself; I pulled the plug on a DWL.

Great watch, Great book!
I'm so impressed and relieved to see this come together, Pete.
See you in Chicago, :-! only death or taxes would keep me away.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Guys,

thanks very much for the kind words and comments here, in PMs and email. I really appreciate it.

It was a long road with a few bumps, but Doxa came up with the goods and I'm really pleased how it all turned out.

The fact that there will realistically only be around 70 available to the public is nice as well. Doxa could have made hundreds and kept the run going for years (which is probably what I would have done) but they said no. They wanted this to be a real special event and very limited.

I know I'm biased but if I could only have one Doxa, this would be it. It's the one that a number of the world's top divers will have and wear and it is one that many of you helped to make possible.

Thanks.

Pete


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Doc, so glad it's all come together, and just as glad it was able to be kept "orange"! I've been remiss in not ordering the last several DOXA releases, but this one is an absolute must. Watch ordered, looking forward to it and the book equally. And looking forward to viewing the presentation in Chicago too :-!.


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

Flyingdoctor said:


> I know I'm biased but if I could only have one Doxa, this would be it. It's the one that a number of the world's top divers will have and wear and it is one that many of you helped to make possible.
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> Pete


Pete again congrats!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am going to be very proud to not only own a DWL watch but also to dive with it. Also This book will be sitting on my coffee table for all who visit to enjoy. I'm sure I will be pointing it out to all who enter the house!

Pete it is an honor to not only know you but to also have dove with you and been able to call you a good friend.

Thanks Pete!!

John


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

You can feel the excitement in the air in Doxaland! I don't know about you guys but me I got a feeling of being proud that I'm witnessing and I'm part of this great Doxa and Doc Pete's achievement. 
Now I see that few Searaiders are going to be in Chicago. I saw the posts about accommodations but did anybody booked their yet? I'm trying to finalize my arrangements by this week end I was thinking maybe we can stick together in a suite or something like that! I'll wait to hear from you guys!:-!
Michael


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

Pete it is an honor to not only know you but to also have dove with you and been able to call you a good friend.

Thanks Pete!!

John[/QUOTE]

I think that goes for all Searaiders!!


----------



## sunnykk (Mar 30, 2006)

Nicely Done, Pete.

I am thinking about it now. Hopefully, it doesn't get sold out soon.


----------



## Driver.8 (Dec 16, 2009)

That looks REALLY good.  If only it was bigger than 42mm I'd be all over it in a shot! :-(

Congrats again on both the book and the LE.


----------



## MM169 (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi

Again very cool watch but with a rate from 1,00€ for 1,25 USD NO thats not a good deal for the European Doxaholics today it was 1,00€ for 1,45 USD...

Sorry but now I think I am out....

Sorry DOXA ....:rodekaart


----------



## THOR (Feb 20, 2006)

MTJO said:


> You can feel the excitement in the air in Doxaland! I don't know about you guys but me I got a feeling of being proud that I'm witnessing and I'm part of this great Doxa and Doc Pete's achievement.
> Now I see that few Searaiders are going to be in Chicago. I saw the posts about accommodations but did anybody booked their yet? I'm trying to finalize my arrangements by this week end I was thinking maybe we can stick together in a suite or something like that! I'll wait to hear from you guys!:-!
> Michael


I already have a room at the Hyatt Regency O'Hare. It might indeed be convenient if we were at the same hotel...


----------



## whse (Feb 11, 2006)

Doc,

Congratulations on the book and getting Doxa to do the watch :-!. 

Looks like I've got to put in some more overtime to pay for my next watch. 

Looking forward to seeing you in Chicago.

Randy


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

THOR said:


> I already have a room at the Hyatt Regency O'Hare. It might indeed be convenient if we were at the same hotel...


Just booked Fri. and Sat. nights for the same. Sounded like the best option, plus it's where everyone else is pretty much. Parking looks to be as easy as any, and other amenities sound good.


----------



## Ghost Warrior 593 (Jan 16, 2007)

Doc,

Congrats on the book. The preview copy got me through the last deployment. I leave again in Sept so I will certainly take my paperback copy with me!!! I sent an email for a hard and soft back copy. Cant wait!!!! 

Brian.


----------



## MTJO (Sep 5, 2007)

T Bone said:


> Just booked Fri. and Sat. nights for the same. Sounded like the best option, plus it's where everyone else is pretty much. Parking looks to be as easy as any, and other amenities sound good.


I just booked Fri. and Sat. nights as well so we can have a Doxa get together and a Searaiders get together as well.:-!
Michael


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

MM169 said:


> Hi
> 
> Again very cool watch but with a rate from 1,00€ for 1,25 USD NO thats not a good deal for the European Doxaholics today it was 1,00€ for 1,45 USD...
> 
> ...


Martin,
If you are interested, I believe that you need to contact Doxa. Even though it states that particularly bad exchange rate on their site, I believe they are adjusting that rate when people order---to the current rate of exchange.|>


----------



## lilreddivinghood (Apr 17, 2008)

Congrats Pete! Pre ordered and waiting patiently for my DWL:-d (the new Conquistador) Thanks for a great classic looking watch and what I'm sure will be another awesome book.


----------



## Blacksheep (Dec 6, 2009)

jclevoy said:


> Martin,
> If you are interested, I believe that you need to contact Doxa. Even though it states that particularly bad exchange rate on their site, I believe they are adjusting that rate when people order---to the current rate of exchange.|>


I'm afraid that isn't the case - I contacted them last week (might have been week before) and was told that the 1.25 USD:EUR rate was firmly set.


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Guys,

just a quick apology for not answering those who sent me an email ordering the book. I'm about to reply to everyone right now.

Just to clarify something. At this minute the book is only available for those in the USA. I'm working overseas and have no idea what the cost is to ship anywhere outside the USA. That includes Canada. Experience from shipping the Doxa book, because of the weight, meant that mailing it to Europe or Canada cost almost 30 Dollars and more depending where. That's why I can't tell those people how much to pay. I won't be able to do that until I take a packaged book to the post office. And I won't be able to do that until I get home and get the books.

I'll reply to your emails and if I don't know where you live I'll reply asking for the address. If you are outside the USA, let me know if you still want the book with the understanding that it may cost up to 35 US Dollars for postage. The DWL book will be a big heavy brute, especially the hardback so unfortunately international shipping is expensive.

I should have the proof today or tomorrow apparently. I will get a digital copy but I'm asking them to FedEx me the paper version. With a bit of luck this time next week I'll be fondling it :-d

Pete


----------



## outatime (Oct 14, 2009)

Just paid for mine with paypal.

I read the DOXA book a few days ago, great book.:-! Until I get my DWL book I guess Clive will have to keep me entertained. BTW in his new book "Spartan Gold" our hero is wearing a Timex Expedition.:-d


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

outatime said:


> Just paid for mine with paypal.
> 
> I read the DOXA book a few days ago, great book.:-! Until I get my DWL book I guess Clive will have to keep me entertained. BTW in his new book "Spartan Gold" our hero is wearing a Timex Expedition.:-d


Now that is just _sad_.... nothing wrong with the Timex mind you, but Dirk has more style than that!


----------



## MM169 (Sep 23, 2008)

Thank you T Bone
got today a Mail from Doxa..:thanks.
It looks that it takes a littler longer to get an answer from Doxa so the next time I must wait a little longer.


----------



## jmoors (Feb 13, 2006)

T Bone said:


> Now that is just _sad_.... nothing wrong with the Timex mind you, but Dirk has more style than that!


T Bone ... Spartan Gold is a new seies co authored by Grant Blackwood. He introduces a new set of hero's ... _Sam and Remi Fargo. _It is an excellent story and well worth the read.:-!

Dirk and Dirk Jr are still wearing their Doxa's. When I saw Clive at the Clive Cussler Colectors Convention last year Clive was wearing a *5000T Pro*.

This years convention if anyone is interested will be in Scottsdale AZ again.

John


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

jmoors said:


> Dirk and Dirk Jr are still wearing their Doxa's. When I saw Clive at the Clive Cussler Colectors Convention last year Clive was wearing a *5000T Pro*.
> 
> This years convention if anyone is interested will be in Scottsdale AZ again.
> 
> John


Hey John do you have any idea when that is going to be this year? I would be interested in going if I could take the time off.

~Tony


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

jmoors said:


> T Bone ... Spartan Gold is a new seies co authored by Grant Blackwood. He introduces a new set of hero's ... _Sam and Remi Fargo. _It is an excellent story and well worth the read.:-!
> 
> Dirk and Dirk Jr are still wearing their Doxa's. When I saw Clive at the Clive Cussler Colectors Convention last year Clive was wearing a *5000T Pro*.
> 
> ...


Ah, thanks for setting me straight :-!. Have to admit I've fallen behind in my CC reading, I still have many to go read, I'm not anywhere near the most recent ones! Glad to know he's not had Dirk (_or_ Dirk :-d) leave the fold!


----------



## David Woo (Feb 12, 2006)

CityMorgue said:


> do you have any idea when that is going to be this year?


http://www.cusslersociety.com/convention.html
DW


----------



## CityMorgue (Jun 30, 2009)

David Woo said:


> http://www.cusslersociety.com/convention.html
> DW


Thank you thank you


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Guys, just to let you know. As soon as I get the book in my hands (maybe 15th Feb) I'll dispatch them to those who have ordered them. You may even get your book before it is officially released and the legends get theirs :-!

Pete


----------



## Fiver Driver (Jul 10, 2009)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Guys, just to let you know. As soon as I get the book in my hands (maybe 15th Feb) I'll dispatch them to those who have ordered them. You may even get your book before it is officially released and the legends get theirs :-!
> 
> Pete


woohoo! :thanks


----------



## nmaino (Mar 5, 2006)

Fantastic! I'll have to add this book to my collection.


----------



## Kermit e Froggy (Jun 27, 2006)

Geee.... I miss this thread for a week. Now all I need is more $$$$ for this Doxa Pro DWL ! Thank Pete for putting all this up for All Doxa Fans . I must find $$$ now !


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

We didn't stick this thread? :-s I'm thinking we should have... :-!


----------



## only1brittie (Nov 2, 2008)

I MISS YOU GUYS SOOOOOO MUCH and am VERY sorry to not have joined you in Chicago! On my way outbound... WHOOT!!! And I just ordered MY DWL today!!! Pete, kudos on all the wonderful work you've put into DWL... You are a LEGEND as far as I'm concerned and I miss you and wish you many blessings!!! To all my SeaRaider family... I LOVE YOU GUYS and I'LL BE LOOKING FORWARD TO OUR TRIP THIS YEAR!!!! SMOOCHES!!!! (and Bunny Ears for T-Bone!!!) XOXO!!!


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Brit, keep your head down, stay behind the guys with the guns, and come back home soon and safe!


----------



## TKite (Nov 14, 2006)

Fantastic, now we're getting somewhere 

Great book, great COMMERCIAL watch... just a fantastic job all around.

Maybe next time I will be a legend and be able to give you some material Pete. Right now I am just a blue collar Commercial Diver and no legend.


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

Any idea on when the DWL book will be shipped??? I already received the watch, but I have not seen any email on the apx shipping date for the book. Just checking to see if anyone has heard anything. THANKS A LOT!;-)


----------



## T Bone (Feb 18, 2006)

Crow1962 said:


> Any idea on when the DWL book will be shipped??? I already received the watch, but I have not seen any email on the apx shipping date for the book. Just checking to see if anyone has heard anything. THANKS A LOT!;-)


Patience is a virtue that will be rewarded ;-). Doc is overseas currently, and is unavailable to soundly thrash the printer who has now broken a few promises to him (one, having the run available for the OWUW Show in Chicago, next to have them ready in time for him to ship them before his departure, and lastly, to have them done shortly after his departure and to ship them for him).

Don't know as you can expect an email when shipped, buy no doubt there will be threads here on it when they begin to arrive. And trust me, it is a book worth waiting for (this from having briefly seen one of the few examples that was given to one of the Legends, as well as having a preview edition form last year, and also being proud to have an early manuscript of a portion of the book from Doc's early work on it :-!).

He'll be returning in a few weeks. If they've not shipped by then, I'm sure he'll be giving them an earful and then some.


----------



## Crow1962 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for the update T-Bone. :-!


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Hello fellows,
I would love one of the hard cover books, is there and order link anywhere?
Pete, Congratulations on a beautiful watch and another great book. i would really love to have a hardcover edition to go along with my Doxa book
Thanks very much
Arthur


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

Arthur said:


> Hello fellows,
> I would love one of the hard cover books, is there and order link anywhere?
> Pete, Congratulations on a beautiful watch and another great book. i would really love to have a hardcover edition to go along with my Doxa book
> Thanks very much
> Arthur


Arthur,

erm....ah...all gone. There may possibly be a softback left or maybeeven a hardback but I won't know until maybe later in the week. The printers ...grrrrrr.... curse.. expletive...... are apparently shipping books form today (Monday). many of the legends wanted more books and until the dust settles and I see exactly how many more they want, I can't say for sure that I have any left. Actually I haven't even alolocated ones to my family yet.

Pete


----------



## Jason71 (Jan 30, 2007)

Pete, do a 2nd run from a good printer that is hardback. Charge $100 bucks or less for it, and I will be in for another book. ;-) Count this as my pre-order.


----------



## Colorado45 (Mar 27, 2010)

I have just purchased the 1200T DWL, I cannot wait to get it. The history and origin of DOXA with US Divers is something I looked at very closely. From the time I have started diving I have owned a Seiko Divers watch. It is the only watch I like up to the point where I researched DOXA last October. It was between the Omega Seamaster and the 1200T DWL, needless to say the DOXA won out. When I receive the watch I will add more comments but for now I am really excited. :-!


----------



## subkrawler (Oct 26, 2006)

Colorado45 said:


> I have just purchased the 1200T DWL, I cannot wait to get it. The history and origin of DOXA with US Divers is something I looked at very closely. From the time I have started diving I have owned a Seiko Divers watch. It is the only watch I like up to the point where I researched DOXA last October. It was between the Omega Seamaster and the 1200T DWL, needless to say the DOXA won out. When I receive the watch I will add more comments but for now I am really excited. :-!


Good news, welcome to the forum, and when it arrives....don't forget the pics.


----------



## Arthur (Feb 11, 2006)

Flyingdoctor said:


> Arthur,
> 
> erm....ah...all gone. There may possibly be a softback left or maybeeven a hardback but I won't know until maybe later in the week. The printers ...grrrrrr.... curse.. expletive...... are apparently shipping books form today (Monday). many of the legends wanted more books and until the dust settles and I see exactly how many more they want, I can't say for sure that I have any left. Actually I haven't even alolocated ones to my family yet.
> 
> Pete


Pete,
Thanks for the reply,
If one should turn up, please let me know. You can PM me or Email.
Thanks very much
Arthur


----------



## Steve Tracy (Oct 23, 2006)

Congratulations to Pete and Doxa on a mighty fine job all around!


----------



## Herbal (Jun 14, 2010)

Just got my book today! Some great pictures inside. I can not wait to start reading it.


Alan


----------



## pastor_chuck (Feb 10, 2006)

I've been off the forum for about a year. Finally logged on again and read this series with great interest. Is it too late to order a book? Will there be a second printing?:-(

pastor_chuck


----------



## Flyingdoctor (Feb 11, 2006)

pastor_chuck said:


> I've been off the forum for about a year. Finally logged on again and read this series with great interest. Is it too late to order a book? Will there be a second printing?:-(
> 
> pastor_chuck


pastor_chuck, I sent you you a pm but details can be found here

www.divingwithlegends.com

There are a few of the second edition left.

Pete


----------

